# St Lawrence River - Smallies & Walleye



## MrSimon (Jul 31, 2014)

I spent a few days on the St. Lawrence fishing by myself for smallies and walleye. I caught a bunch of really nice fish on a dropshot rig on shoals close to deep water. One of the smallies almost jumped in my boat - watch the video below to see it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW79f3-xANk


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice, bet you had fun. Funny how the camera angle makes the boat look about 28 ft long.
Tim


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 1, 2014)

NICE :beer:


----------

